# A new world record by Selle Italia



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio Flow

Claimed weight: *140g*

Actual weight:










Selle Italia saddles are always overweight, but this is plain ridiculous. The damn thing is *44g (31,43%)* over the claimed weight.

It's going back to the store I bought it from.

...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Is it the claimed weight? I have seen 150g number around.


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

That blows. I would send it back immediately. Very disappointing too.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I feel the same about Schawble tires. Each tire is different and can be around a 60g difference. 

The Fizik saddles are very nice and several models to choose from for around 145g. I like the Antares 00 for MTB.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow I wish that thing was 140g. I'm in the market for a more comfortable saddle and that's the shape I'm looking for.


----------



## stevec1975 (Nov 27, 2009)

The only Selle Italia saddle I know that comes out close to claimed is the SLR Fibra..

Claimed 135, actual 139 across a few samples I have weighed/seen:


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

My Kit carbino flow is claimed 125g but came in at 139 grams.


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

no way that heffa is claimed at 140g

show us a link


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

QBP shows the weight of the Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio Flow Carbon Rail at 150...still not good.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

To put things into perspective, the Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio Flow saddles typically sell for between two and three hundred dollars. People buying parts at this level really should receive what they were told they were being offered.

But as you know, for years the bicycle industry has been getting away with making misleading claims about about the weights of bikes and components. It's misleading advertising, and it surprises me that it hasn't been stopped.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

My Kit Carbonio Flow was way over weight. I can't believe these clowns still print the false weight on their saddles.:nono:


----------



## a.k. (Nov 6, 2011)

you should choose tune saddle - lighter, more comforable and actual weight is exactly the same as claimed


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got the Flite for my dad. I ride a SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle (actual weight: 128g). Still not as light as a Speedneedle, but Tune saddles aren't anti-prostatic. Besides, from what I've seen, that Alcantara cover isn't very durable.

Declaring any bike saddle "more comfortable" is a subjective call. Saddles are personal as each ass is different.


----------



## LynskeyMatt (Feb 11, 2012)

yep im trying to get a speedneedle also


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

my slr with ti. rails had a claim of 135 and weighed 145. Popped the back rail out and can't get it back in so bought another off ebay with a minor dimple on side and it weighs 125 :thumbsup:

the thing weighing your saddle down on that carbonio saddle is the price tag still attached to the rail.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

it's not just heavy, but damn ugly, which is much worse. I would switch to fizik saddles, which weight is also over the stated, but looks much better. Good old flite should come back.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine, I like that it says 125g on the actual saddle haha


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

another


----------



## "Fred" (Sep 20, 2008)

sdcerreta said:


> Yeah, I feel the same about Schawble tires. Each tire is different and can be around a 60g difference.
> 
> The Fizik saddles are very nice and several models to choose from for around 145g.* I like the Antares 00 for MTB*.


I put one of those on my road bike that I built last winter and love the saddle. I can do 100-120 mile road rides with no discomfort. I like it so much that I am putting one on my RDO that I am building for this summer.

And it is 142 MM wide, I hate that most MTB saddles are so thin.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

That's the last place to worry about weight. If the saddle works for you ride it.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Fred, that is a very light saddle. I think the Antares 00 is claimed at 135g, and most Fizik products come out a couple grams on the heavy side. Nice score!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

customfab said:


> That's the last place to worry about weight. If the saddle works for you ride it.


I stumbled in too and was wondering why people are being nuts.. but then realized its the WW forum :lol:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

sdcerreta said:


> The Fizik saddles are very nice and several models to choose from for around 145g. I like the Antares 00 for MTB.


Like my Antares. Several 12h rides last year - no discomfort, spot on weight.


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

I got a Selle Italia TT SLR - supposed to weigh 160g and it was 184g. Typical Italians.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Thomas Anderson said:


> I got a Selle Italia TT SLR - supposed to weigh 160g and it was 184g. Typical Italians.


Indeed.... I am supposed to weigh 145 and I am 160


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Ausable said:


> Indeed.... I am supposed to weigh 145 and I am 160


thats funny.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, same issues with my Flight Carbonio saddle. Says 135 on the sides and weighed in at over 155g. My SLR carbon says 125 and weighs 139g. My solid Merek saddle said 115 and actually weighed in at 110 and my Smud full carbon said 69g and weighed 69g! At this point 150g is my cut off and I am currently on an ASP from SanMarco which seems to fit me well, but swtich between that and my SLR.

I agree, if you pay the money and the damn thing actually has a weight posted on the frickn seat itself, then it should weigh what it says and not some 40g more!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ausable said:


> Indeed.... I am supposed to weigh 145 and I am 160


 Ya but I bet you work for Selle Italia


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

ha ha!

I bought another Fizik Gobi saddle recently. It came in a box with "_*229grams*_" Proudly stamped on the side. (1 inch high letters!) Stick it on the scales.....254g


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

I just got this, a 2012 Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbino Flow. It is 124g but on the side it says 115g which is a 7% difference.


----------



## luisc202 (Feb 5, 2012)

litany said:


> I just got this, a 2012 Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbino Flow. It is 124g but on the side it says 115g which is a 7% difference.


Damn you paid over 300 for that seat and it still weighs more than claimed.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Selle Italia saddles are ridiculously expensive in the US. The SLR Kit Carbonio Flow doesn't cost $300 in Europe.

Bike24 - Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow Saddle 2011

154.90 € - 19% VAT = 130.17 € (170 USD)


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Check-It that came in at 185g. I like the design and for ~$80 on sale, not a bad deal. I find it quite comfortable though one of my MTB cohorts refers to it as an upside down railroad spike


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

The only thing though is that that one is a 2011, and according to Selle Italia "Please note that the SLR saddle was changed in early 2011. Since this we only have 1 model that is the one you find on our web. The black and white version are exactly the same. Only the cover color is different"

So I mean...maybe it's the same.

My friend thinks my saddle is the worst thing ever, I love it, it's like there's nothing there.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Another one to try and pleasantly surprised is the Fizik Gobi 00.
Was looking for a light weight, well padded saddle for a AM bike. Did have the Fizik Gobi carbon rail (real weight 197g) as I've always been a big fan of the Gobi.

Did think about the speed needle but that's more of a XC seat and thin for a AM build.

Here is the Fizik Gobi 00. Claim weight was 149g. Real weight at 142.5g.
Full carbon with tons of padding. Super comfortable :thumbsup:


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

litany said:


> The only thing though is that that one is a 2011, and according to Selle Italia "Please note that the SLR saddle was changed in early 2011. Since this we only have 1 model that is the one you find on our web. The black and white version are exactly the same. Only the cover color is different"
> 
> So I mean...maybe it's the same.
> 
> My friend thinks my saddle is the worst thing ever, I love it, it's like there's nothing there.


I find the old Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow more comfortable the 2011/2012 model.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

what a deal! selle italia threw in an extra 25% for free!

if the weight claim isnt going to be based in any way in reality, why not at least make a more impressive claim? print 100g on the side!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you guys returning these saddles? Important to send a message to the manufacturer.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, I returned my Flite Kit Carbonio Flow.


----------



## p-olkisin (Oct 13, 2012)

litany said:


> I just got this, a 2012 Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbino Flow. It is 124g but on the side it says 115g which is a 7% difference.


I have two of those saddles:
122g and 127g

But I didn't expect them to be 115g and paid about 120e each...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

My Bontager Evoke RXL Carbon was exactly the claimed 145g. I'm very happy with the flex/padding and shape for climbing, powering flats, and descending*. The oval rails aren't compatible with seatposts that clamp from the sides though.

*I'm picky about this. Need a smoothly rounded rear that won't snag shorts, a nose that allows me to perch on it for steep climbs, and a profile in the center that lets me push off it while still sliding back easily.


----------



## db9 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> My Bontager Evoke RXL Carbon was exactly the claimed 145g. I'm very happy with the flex/padding and shape for climbing, powering flats, and descending*. The oval rails aren't compatible with seatposts that clamp from the sides though.
> 
> *I'm picky about this. Need a smoothly rounded rear that won't snag shorts, a nose that allows me to perch on it for steep climbs, and a profile in the center that lets me push off it while still sliding back easily.


I'm running the same, works for me... for the seatpost I'm on a Ritchey WCS one bolt (side clamp style) using the one bolt carbon rail clamps - seems to work really well.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Didn't buy this but "borrowed" it off a friend - came in 7% over the printed weight of 165g:


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*I'm thinking of getting one of this.*

This saddle looks decent at 115g.

Ebay number 271080186209


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

My Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX Racing Team is claimed at 129 and came in a 137, not too bad compared to the selle italia in the first post! (I have a selle italia aswell and it's roughly 25g over claimed)


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

115 g claimed 129 g weighed

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*The digital scale might not be accurate....*

The digital scale that we all using might not be accurate.

Is there any 'legally for trade' digital scale available ?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The scale I use measures down to the 10th of a gram and is sold to people who use it for trade where the 10th of a gram matters. I'm sure it's accurate enough.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

edle said:


> The digital scale that we all using might not be accurate.
> 
> Is there any 'legally for trade' digital scale available ?


This one is really good.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

xc71 said:


> This one is really good.


Those Tune saddles are as ugly as all hell!


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

xc71 said:


> This one is really good.


Good for what?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

egebhardt said:


> Good for what?


Quote:
Originally Posted by edle 
The digital scale that we all using might not be accurate.

Is there any 'legally for trade' digital scale available ?

Weighing parts. I know this scale is accurate.


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

Where can i find the tune speedneedle in great prince here in US?????


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Vegard said:


> My Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX Racing Team is claimed at 129 and came in a 137, not too bad compared to the selle italia in the first post! (I have a selle italia aswell and it's roughly 25g over claimed)


I blame the dirty kitchen weight for the extra gram.


----------



## meccup (Mar 12, 2012)

I got used to ride on full-carbon saddle, which I bought on ebay (China seller) . Its weight is about 50 gr. It is really tough to get used to, but after the first week you didn't even notice that you sit on solid saddle . Ohh, forgot to say that I have full-suspension bike.


----------

